# bluetooth compatibility with hands free phone system Hi, I own a 2009 Murano SL with



## 09 blue (Sep 9, 2015)

bluetooth compatibility with hands free phone system
Hi, I own a 2009 Murano SL with hands free phone system via bluetooth ( no navigation system) I need to purchase a new cell phone, nothing real fancy,maybe a smart phone. I have looked at the Nissan phone compatibility list on line. It appears to me that most are older model phones. I also called Nissan, but not much help there.Anyone have experience or information related to bluetooth compatibility on newer model phones ( phones that have successfully paired with the hands free system). Any information would be appreciated. I understand that the 09 Maxima has the same system? 09 blue


----------

